# NJ Furmeets



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone here go to the weekly meet-up at Panera Bread on Rt. 1 in North Brunswick? I read about it on fur4life, and from the looks of it Shy Matsi is the ringleader so to speak.  I plan on going for my first time this week and I'm pretty nervous seeing as that I don't know anyone and was hoping to see if anyone here knows of it or in fact goes to it.  If anyone does go, let me know and I'll hope to see you there


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to go. Give Shy an IM or call before you go and he'll give you directions if you need them.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm set with directions (yay for GPS) I'm just a bit weary. How do I know who's there for the meet and who isn't? Is some guy going to hold up a sign or something? lol


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Rojo Hunter said:


> I'm set with directions (yay for GPS) I'm just a bit weary. How do I know who's there for the meet and who isn't? Is some guy going to hold up a sign or something? lol


Give shy a buzz before you head out and he'll let you know. I haven't been to a Jersey meet in a couple years. Usually It's not hard to figure out. Lotsa ears and laptops.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright I'll be sure to get a hold of him before I head out Thursday, thanks a lot Taren, you've been very helpful since I first joined this site. I hope we get a chance to meet one day.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Rojo Hunter said:


> Alright I'll be sure to get a hold of him before I head out Thursday, thanks a lot Taren, you've been very helpful since I first joined this site. I hope we get a chance to meet one day.


No problem dude. :3 I hope you have fun.

~T


----------



## Zigfried (Feb 3, 2010)

Dude, I go to Rutgers. I'd consider going...What time is it at?


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 4, 2010)

here's the info as posted on fur4life ^_^

*Every Thursday*
8pm meet-up at Panera Bread on Rt 1 in North Brunswick, NJ.
We stay there for about 30minutes, so be prompt! At around 8:30pm we choose a place to eat and go out to dinner and socialize  It's a lot of fun, we get 10-30 furs!


EDIT: Just came back from the meet and I had a blast (dinner was pretty good too) I'm most deff going to be going again!


----------

